

Samsung wins bid to sell Nexus in court - keltex
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/samsung-loses-bid-stay-u-201220889.html

======
tocomment
I don't think they'll sell too many in a court but good for them ...

~~~
chbrown
Perhaps it's okay as long as that's where the online store servers are
located; but I don't see anything about shipping in the article.

------
electrichead
That is a very confusing article. I can't tell whether they are saying it is a
good thing or not. When they say "on Friday" in the first paragraph, do they
mean today or last week? Towards the end of the article, it says that sales
were banned earlier this week.

~~~
Steko
"I can't tell whether they are saying it is a good thing or not."

The whole point of the media is not to take sides. Generally it's not really a
great result for either side -- Apple had the tablet injunction upheld and
Samsung got a reprieve on the Galaxy Nexus injunction.

~~~
ajross
I think from the perspective of a patent hater like myself it's a good thing
(edit to be clear: a good thing on balance). The tablet injunction was based
on a very narrow criteria in a design patent (basically that the Galaxy Tab
looked just like an iPad). The "search from multiple sources" patent was
absolute nonsense, and hugely dangerous to a functioning market.

~~~
Steko
I think you've simultaneously missed and proved my point. You don't care for
the tablet injunction so upholding the tablet can't have been the good thing
you claim. It's a mixed result.

Neither here nor there... I have more sympathy for software patent defendants
then design. If Samsung wants to gamble with their billion dollar product
lines to see how close to Apple's shit the courts will allow them to get
that's their prerogative. They knew exactly what they were doing just as
Motorola and others knew exactly what they were doing by differentiating their
products more clearly - protecting themselves from costly lawsuits for one.

------
ptrklly
It's confusing because it's a temporary stay of a temporary injunction, but
other news reports suggest that Google will be selling again next week.

(See Update 3 below)

[http://www.theverge.com/2012/7/3/3136336/galaxy-nexus-no-
lon...](http://www.theverge.com/2012/7/3/3136336/galaxy-nexus-no-longer-
available-to-purchase-from-google-play-website/in/2900691)

~~~
fghjfghjfghj
I suspect that they plan to remove the infringing features indefinitely, so
they can sell while the appeal goes on no matter what the courts may decide.
They can then re-add the features later, if the GNex is found to have not been
infringing.

------
taligent
Well that headline is completely stupid.

So basically Samsung can sell Nexus for one more week. Big deal. Any longer
will depend on if the Federal Court decides they can continue to sell during
the appeal or not.

This article gives the impression that Samsung won the appeal.

~~~
mparlane
The headline merely states that Samsung won the bid to sell Nexus phones
inside the courtroom.

~~~
danilocampos
A pyrrhic victory. Not very many customers in there.

